# Extreme hair loss on weanlings



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

I have 2 mice at weaning age with fur loss that started a few days ago from the rump, and spread quite quickly. There's no hairless in the lines at all. I was thinking it could be a congenital defect. The odd thing is that these two mice are with another litter, a few days younger, who haven't been affected.

The pic shows the two affected mice with 2 of the younger mice they're in with. You can see the growth is stunted with the two affected mice.



I read the threads that talk about fungal infections causing fur loss. Could this be something similar?


----------



## YourSoJelly (Jul 1, 2013)

Could it be a hairless gene that was super hidden?


----------



## bonsai (Oct 14, 2012)

Hello
For me it doesn't look like mites or hairloss caused by an infection.
To make sure you can vistit a vet for a check up.
A few days ago I've seen this kind of massive hairloss at a mousepicture in a german forum.This mouse was treated for mites and fungal infections with no help.The vets haven't any more ideas either.Normal behaviour,no scratching,no wounds.
Within a short time the mouse is nearly hairless.
I made some google research an there are gene manipulated,laboratory knockout mice ,called "Sox21".
Perhaps there is a connection.
If you are interested you can find many studie reports if you search for Sox21.


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

YourSoJelly, it could be, but extremely unlikely. Also, the hairless we have here moult from the head first.

Bonsai, thanks for your comments. I'll definitely have a look at Sox21, but as a lab strain it won't be in our Australian pet populations.

The mice are continuing to lose fur, but are active, and eating normally.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

id treat for a fungal problem any way, I had a litter go like that, started losing fur from the bum moving up the body, the skin looked fine but told fungal on here and to get athletes foot powder and rub it on them and sprinkle on bedding. the adults in with them were all fine. did it everyday and after a week fur was growing back. 2 weeks and they were normal.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Look like fuzzies to me.


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

PPValhunds, I read your comments in another thread, and I have been doing that.  I think the coat is regrowing - I can detect a fine fuzz starting. Interesting.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

will have to wait and see i guess.


----------



## Nicola (Jul 8, 2013)

I'd treat for fungal infections and parasites, just as a precaution. 
On another forum, I re-call a breeder who bred two mice (From a well tracked line, no chance of it being a hairless gene), the litter ended up losing all their hair during the birth to weaning stage and gradually grew it back, no one knew what caused it.


----------

